# Inverser les touches Ctrl et Pomme



## Pochtroi (24 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Mon ordi démarre sur OS X et Ubuntu (mais j'utilise bcp plus OS X) et je trouve ça troublant quand je fais un passage sur Ubuntu que la pomme ouvre le dock et que les raccourcis clavier se fassent avec la touche Ctrl.

Pour faire bien intégrer mon clavier Apple à Ubuntu, il a déjà fallu que je place une nouvelle appli au démarrage :
Nom : Config clavier Apple
Commande : xmodmap -e 'keycode 94=at numbersign' -e 'keycode 49=less greater less greater less greater'

J'ai trouvé ce code sur internet et dans l'ensemble, je comprends l'idée, mais je ne sais pas comment sont définies les touches qui m'intéressent (pomme et ctrl) pour faire la même chose avec ces deux touches.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
Merci 

PS : pour information, avant d'installer ce code dans les applis au démarrage, il fallait le faire une fois dans le terminal pour que ça fonctionne. Ca, je n'ai pas bien compris pourquoi ...


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2015)

La commande _xmodmap_ est un client du serveur graphique (X11) et lui donne les définitions de clefs : ces définitions sont immédiatement appliquées donc on peut vérifier tout de suite que ça fonctionne.
Ensuite, pour que ça se retrouve chaque fois que tu ouvres ta session, tu peux :
- soit lancer, d'une manière ou d'une autre la commande au démarrage ;
- soit modifier le fichier de configuration du clavier.


----------



## Pochtroi (25 Avril 2015)

Oui, mais si je lançais directement la commande au démarrage sans l'avoir fait une fois avant dans terminal, ça ne fonctionnait pas... C'est ça que je trouve bizarre.
Et sinon donc, connais-tu la définition des touches Ctrl et Pomme ?


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2015)

Ce sont des touches "meta". Ce que tu veux faire est... faisable mais demande réflexion !
_xmodmap_ est assez délicat.

Tu peux le tester sur OS X (en installant le serveur XQuartz). Regarde sa page de manuel, qui indique comment intervertir deux touches (_man xmodmap_ dans Terminal).
Tu peux aussi t'aider de _xev_ qui donne les numéros des touches.

Cette page donne des renseignements intéressants.


----------

